# Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (26. September 2004)

Hi,leider müßt ihr euch noch ein bißchen in Geduld üben,kann leider im moment nichts machen,da ich mir einen dicken fetten Wurm eingefangen habe,deren entfernung etwas dauert.
 Diese Zeilen kommen von einem Fremdrechner leider.
 Sorry aber es geht im moment nicht anders..


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ossipeter (26. September 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Viel Glück bei der Entwurmungskur!!
Aber dann .......!


----------



## Karstein (26. September 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Aber die Digi-Pix hast hoffentlich sicher verwahrt?

Viel Erfolg beim Säubern des Rechners!


----------



## Lotte (26. September 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

moin-moin,

 viel erfolg bei der wurmkur!!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. September 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Hi,noch etwas gedult bitte,sind schon ein Stück vorwärts.
 Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.............

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Viel Erfolg bei der Entfernung des Wurms! Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Karstein (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Wir Berliner durften ja schon bei unserem Stammtisch in den Genuss etlicher Japan-Fotos und einen ausführlichen Live-Bericht von STF kommen, und es war wirklich beeindruckend, was wir da gesehen haben!

Kompliment auch hier nochmal, Martin!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Rotwurm oder Tauwurm?  :q  :q  :q


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

ich dachte da eher an bandwurm oder spulwurm.............


----------



## Chrisi04 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Seeringelwurm ist das beste auf platte


----------



## Alf Stone (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Oder Drehwurm vom Berliner Freitagsstammtisch?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sockeye (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,noch etwas Geduld bitte,sind schon ein Stück vorwärts.
> Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.............
> 
> Petri Seeteufelfreund



 |supergri  Ich befürchte es ist eher ein Bandwurm...


----------



## kveitesucher (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Anscheinend ist doch ne Nematode die sich oben im Rückenfilet eingekringelt hat.:v 

Leg die Festplatte schön übern Lampentisch.
Damit du keinen übersiehst! :q  :q 

Viel Glück....

Bernd


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*



> Wir Berliner durften ja schon bei unserem Stammtisch in den Genuss etlicher Japan-Fotos und einen ausführlichen Live-Bericht von STF kommen



So, So :q 

Also ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich lieber auf ne Montags-Demo gehe, oder der Hauptstadt weiter die Stange halte |rolleyes 

Aber irgendwo ist der Wurm  

R.R.


----------



## Joka (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,leider müßt ihr euch noch ein bißchen in Geduld üben,kann leider im moment nichts machen,da ich mir einen dicken fetten Wurm eingefangen habe,deren entfernung etwas dauert.
> Diese Zeilen kommen von einem Fremdrechner leider.
> Sorry aber es geht im moment nicht anders..
> 
> ...


 
 jojo das ist bestimmt dieser so berüchtigte Tau-Wurm.....wenn der erstma drinn ist,bekommt man den ganz schwer wieder raus aus seinem Versteck 

 wünsch dir viel glück


----------



## Alf Stone (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Also scheint echt hartnäckig zu sein der Wurm? #c


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

@ Gernot: apropos - im Dezember steigt im "Fisherman´s Club" der erste Big Game Stammtisch, wollte ich hier ja noch irgendwo bekanntgeben!

Und von HH nach B sind´s bei freier A 24 schlappe 2 Stündchen, wie isses?

@ Jetblack: sollen wir denen mal eine XXL - Avet unter die Nase halten? Wir werden auf alle Fälle dabei sein bei der BG-Premiere dort.


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Hört sich gut an Karsten, #6 
aber ich bin Ende November bis Anfang Dezember 
unterwegs.

Mal sehen...

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

@ Gernot: Unterwegs? Aber doch hoffentlich nicht auf einer Bertram oder Ähnlichem? Muss ich neidisch werden?


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Ich glaube wir sollten den guten alten Seeteufelfreund mal in Verzug setzen, um ab kommenden Montag Verzugszinsen kassieren zu können.  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

So einen Unverschämtheit, da füttert der uns jetzt seit über einer Woche an und es kommt nix.  #d  #d  #d  Der erste Weg ist immer zu Angeln Weltweit und dann, wieder nix.   #c |kopfkrat   #c 

Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische und Bilder bei die Boardies und das Ganze z.z.  :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Also bevor ich hier eine auf die Mütze kriege,der Wurm ist noch da  #q .
So leid es mir tut  :c ,aber ihr lieben ihr müßt euch noch gedulden  #6 .


Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Reisebericht durch Wurm verhindert !!!*

Tja, schade das der Wurm immer noch nicht weg ist. Aber da wir gestern ja telefoniert haben, weiß ich jetzt trotzdem schon alles! :m 
Also dann viel Glück bei der Wurmkur, damit die anderen hier endlich was zu lesen haben.


----------

